# The Valk 3 vs Gans 356 Air!



## RedFire Pratham (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## pratik khanna (Feb 28, 2017)

than who wins


----------



## Sn0W1337 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, who wins? I got a gans 356 air With orange ges and Love it bur i havent tryd the valk 3


----------

